

Nasdaq hackers spied on company boards - bcn
http://news.yahoo.com/exclusive-nasdaq-hackers-spied-directors-204123011.html

======
bluedanieru
>Amid a spate of high-profile cyber crimes, the Obama administration wants
Congress to pass comprehensive cyber-security legislation that would increase
the government's ability to thwart the growing threat.

Haha, yes, no doubt by giving them power to seize servers without court
oversight and shut down entire domains for any reason they can dream up, or no
reason at all for that matter, and other red-herring bullshit.

